# Slot-cutter vs rabbet



## hankh (Jun 25, 2013)

I'm out to buy some new bits. Question: can a 1/4" rabbet do the work of a 1/4 slot cutter? I'm guessing not - just because both are made and bought - but I don't understand why not. Seems like raising the rabbet to the height needed should produce the same result. All advice appreciated.


----------



## Quillman (Aug 16, 2010)

2 wing slotters (of the same diameter) about as efficient as a 1/4 thick rabbet bit with the same function.
3 & 4 wing slotters are like saw blades.
Note that slotters get big, rabbeters are ~1"D or smaller.
Slotters can get get >2"D & as such are as very efficient but with risk.
As a rule, keep your cutters as small as possible.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

You can use either one. I normally use my slot cutters for slotting where I want to join two pieces with a spline but they would rabbet too.


----------



## hankh (Jun 25, 2013)

Thanks for your input. I think that I will start with a rabbet and get a slot-cutter if and when it doesn't meet my needs.


----------

